# Feels Good on My Belly



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Zoey enjoys the granite top coffee table.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

AWE! so adorable, my pup like to lay on any cold surface after a walk outdoors.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, so cute. My two drop to the floor as soon as we get home from walkies. We come in through the garage and they hit the concrete immediately and lay there, back feet straight out. I cannot budge them for at least a couple of minutes, haha.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Pictures of pups enjoying cool surfaces please!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute photos in this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/106682-does-havanese-like-snow.html


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

For Loki it is the glass coffee table. Picture is dark because I captured it from the puppy cam. You can see how stressed he was that we weren’t home!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> For Loki it is the glass coffee table. Picture is dark because I captured it from the puppy cam. You can see how stressed he was that we weren't home!


 LOL He is prostate with grief.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry alternates between the concrete floor in the living room, his bed and the couch when we're in the living room. I am sure it's to regulate temperature. When the couch or the donut bed get too hot, it's time to sprawl on the floor.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout and Truffles return from the park they stretch out on the hardwood floor. That photo of Loki is sooo funny!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Best feeling belly. One that gets tickles.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Have two Havanese on your belly? No. How come?


----------

